# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Фальш-торт с сюрпризом.

## Елена Хохлова

[IMG]http://*********su/1746302m.jpg[/IMG] 
фальш-торт

----------


## Kescha

*Елена Хохлова*, 


Леночка ,здорово! молодец, я тоже такой хочу...
расскажи по подробней,пожалуста. может у тебя какие
чертежи есть? про высоту? сколько чего надо?
а за идейку тебе- поклон и масса спасибок.

----------


## Jelen

> торт с сюрпризом.


Лен,а в чём сюрприз? :Grin:

----------


## Елена Хохлова

*Kescha*, 
Вышли не большие накладки ,поэтому повторюсь.Открывая тему я писала...Привет всем! Как Вы используете фальш -торт?У меня тортик сделан так: каркас тонкий прут всё вымерила, на заказ варили, а потом сама шила чехол. держится на плечах, а верхняя часть как шапка паролон.http://files.mail.ru/2AMS28
Это торт- сюрприз подводка к танцевальной части.http://files.mail.ru/AIJ09Y

----------


## Jelen

> Это торт- сюрприз подводка к танцевальной части.http://files.mail.ru/AIJ09Y


 :Ok:

----------


## AnnaZabava

Лена, меня тоже заинтересовал Ваш тортик. Давно уже мечтаю сотворить что-то подобное. Но у вас, если я правильно поняла, данный тортик - выступает как отдельный персонаж. А мне бы кто подсказал, как сделать торт из которого "выпрыгивает" некий сюрприз в виде девушки (для взрослого мероприятия) или клоун с шарами (помните, как в "Трех толстяках"?)

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> Лена, меня тоже заинтересовал Ваш тортик. Давно уже мечтаю сотворить что-то подобное. Но у вас, если я правильно поняла, данный тортик - выступает как отдельный персонаж. А мне бы кто подсказал, как сделать торт из которого "выпрыгивает" некий сюрприз в виде девушки (для взрослого мероприятия) или клоун с шарами (помните, как в "Трех толстяках"?)


Это и есть персонаж,только в роли выступаю я...Кто угодно может из этого тортика появиться...

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

Я делала на один корпоратив стриптизершу из торта. Торт был большой, из фанеры, на колесиках, и задрапирован тканью (фотки нет). Изящно из такой конструкции не вылезти. Мы внутри сделали ступеньку, девушка появлялась из торта в полный рост, вытягивала руки в стороны и по бокам подходили мужчины и поднимали её. Сначала она вставала на нижний слой торта, танцевала, потом её также спускали на пол. И там уже танец с опорой на торт, то облакотится, то присядет. Диаметр большого круга был метра 2.

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

А я вот что нашла, тоже хочу, но затратно это.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Юлия Киндеева*, но ведь это весьма банально.и дико затратно,это факт!

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

> *Юлия Киндеева*, но ведь это весьма банально.и дико затратно,это факт!


Да, Катенька, пусть банально, но  у нас, например, я такого вообще не видела, думаю, это был бы фурор, как и Ваша пирамида шампанского, которую у нас  никто не решается делать,да, думаю, и у Вас не все на это решаются.

----------


## Аленка2

Очень хорошая идея! Осталось только найти того, кто воплотит это сооружение в жизнь))

----------


## &Strekoza&

Тогда и сама свадьба - банально :Taunt: ...ведь исбито же до безобразия....ИДЕЯ ПРОСТО ФАНТАСТИКА!!!!   и стоит фантастически...а я вс же...попробую...у мужа руки золотые...пусть и долго..зато результат...просто супер!!! Спасибо что подсказали.

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

> а я вс же...попробую...у мужа руки золотые...пусть и долго..зато результат...просто супер!!! Спасибо что подсказали.


Поделитесь потом, что получилось, может мастер-класс устроите.

----------


## sv-nn5

идея очень интересная..ведь фальшь-торт можно использовать не только на свадьбах..но и на других мероприятиях...и Согласна с Юлией Киндеевой..жду мастер-класс! :Smile3:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Hohotunchik

Тортик здорвский! Только найти бы как по проще его изготовить!

----------


## Елена Хохлова

*Kescha*, Спасибо!Чертежей нет. Вопросы будут  пиши в личку... не так уж много и затрат-было бы желание...

----------


## Estell

У нас такой тортик стал популярным совсем не так давно. Но уже набирает обороты) Правда, чаще заказывают танцевальные номера с таким вот чудом

----------


## Guzelka

у нас тоже есть несколько шоу-балетов, которые выступают с фальш-тортом. я давно горю этой идеей, но никак не могу сотворить такое чудо. если даже сделать, надо же подумать как экспортировать на мероприятия это чудо. или этот торт он разбирается?

----------


## ruslava

Мне нравится идея с фальш-тортом- когда делается точная копия торта молодых в натуральную величину. И в самый торжественный момент - он роняется на пол. Народ ахает!!!!!!!!!!!! А потом - говорим - это была шутка. И встречаем настоящий!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

А у нас частенко делают настоящий,я имею ввиду кондитерский торт, а потом его роняют...Мне не очень нравиться,если честно.Но молодожёны в восторге.Не нравится с технической точки зрения

----------


## Живинка

А как реагируют на это гости? особенно родители, особенно в возрасте? (те, кто помнит, что такое война - голод и тд.)

Вообще игры с едой, особенно, когда ее роняют - дурной вкус.

----------


## Маслина

Где-то на просторах интернета видела торт изумительной красоты из ткани и всяких красивых штучек,и кусочек  торта был  изготовлен отдельно. может его и вручить первому покупателю торта в качестве приза за щедрость?

----------


## Окрыленная

Я в этом году тоже сделала фальш-торт... но ума не приложу, что можно сделать, кроме, как упасть с ним..
Можно обновить ссылочки? что ТАм за танцевальный конкурс??

----------


## Садкоva

Вооот как раз сейчас занимаюсь изготовлением Фальш- торта. Он будет большой - а внутри будет сидеть муж именинницы с маленьким тортиком - на котором горит одна свечка - он оттуда будет подниматься.

----------


## mimika172

Девочки спасибо!изготовила фальш-торт для молодых! Не разу не проводила....переживаю,может кто подскажет,на какие нюансы обратить внимание...

----------


## mimika172

> Я в этом году тоже сделала фальш-торт... но ума не приложу, что можно сделать, кроме, как упасть с ним..
> Можно обновить ссылочки? что ТАм за танцевальный конкурс??


Присоединяюсь к просьбе!

----------


## Klubnica

Ой, как здорово! У нас тоже начали активно использовать тортик такой на праздниках. Кроме того, что разыгрывают гостей - еще у нас стали собирать в него подарки. А еще видела, как вариант - на празднике была заготовка сделана тортика - каркас и на столе лежали разные цветочки, ленточки, ткань, бабочки и клей. Молодожены выходили в центр зала и делали сами "символ начала сладкой жизни". Получилось красиво. Все с удовольствием следили за процессом.

----------


## yuha74

Здравствуйте! Поделюсь и своим опытом.
Специально для Нового года изготовили "стриптизный" торт. Он состоит из 2х частей - основная, на колесиках, в которой собственно прячется человек-сюрприз, и вторая, поменьше(2 яруса). Верхняя часть крепится на пазы, весь торт состоит из дсп, мне его делал дизайнер за очень недешево, но, ознакомившись с технологией, поняла, что и самостоятельно его изготовить не очень затратно и не сложно.

----------


## лилишка

а кто-нибудь делает торты на заказ из поролона, который разваливается и пружинит (на резинке), я бы заказала такой

----------


## Nati241275

Фальш-торт никогда не использовала только потому, что думала что просто уронить торт это не так уж и смешно. Мысли возникают разные. Подстроить момент выноса торта. Невеста выносит торт-  якобы прогибаясь от тяжести. Жених стоит в зале с друзьями, смотрит на нее радостно аплодируя. Возмущенная невеста кидает торт в него. Мысли конечно корявые. Но может что-то можно из этого сделать подобающее?

----------


## Окрыленная

> Мысли конечно корявые


На свадьбе и сразу ругаться - не очень удачный пример))))Хотя для особл темпераментных невест - вариант

----------


## Владимир Подкопаев

У нас  можно заказать торт из пенепласта. Вырезают все- вплоть до цветочков,потом остается только  покрасить.

----------


## Гайдаровна

> У нас  можно заказать торт из пенепласта. Вырезают все- вплоть до цветочков,потом остается только  покрасить.


Пенопласт сам по себе очень хрупкий материал. Стоит один раз уронить и отколятся все цветочки и выступающие части

----------


## Жар-птица

Вот какой торт я сделала

----------


## ксапочка

Торт у вас очень красивый и аппетитный. У меня просто вопрос. Вот ни как не могу понять процесс от доставки этого торта гостям до полноценного выпрыгивания. Если он на колесиках и человек внутри сгобившись под тортом идет?? А когда выпрыгивает , то не до конца? Просто имитирут выскакивание? Я так понимаю, что выбраться просто из торта не получится. А внутри там тубареточка , чтоб вставать?? Вот сколько глупостей я наспрашивала. Но в моем маленьком цыплячьем мозгу ни как все это не укладывается. Спасибо.

----------


## Ирина Соляник Костанай

Привет всем! У меня есть два торта. Один фальш из пенопласта. Работает в небольшой компании хорошо. При условии необходимого света в ресторане. Все пласты - а их 5 - скреплены леской. Падает натурально. Розыгрыш доверяю артистичным гостям. Ближе к 23.00 выносить нужно. Но все равно видно, что это фальш торт. Другой - большая коробка круглая. Делали мебельщики. На колесиках. Возим в "Газели". Настоящий торт сверху ставится. Внутри торта сюрприз (артист оригинального жанра, танцовщица, клоун, сказочный персонаж, музыкант, стриптизер и т.д.). Года три назад, когда только сделала, пользовался успехом. Был очень хорошо востребован. За два месяца отбил затраты. Сейчас поутих интерес. Нужно что-то менять. Как только разберусь, как выкладывать фото, обязательно выложу.

----------


## Konstanzia

Здраствуйте, мне тоже очень понравилась эта идея, я сделала маленький тортик ( для день Рождения) и когда гость выходил с тортом в руках под музыку споткнулся( как и должно было быть) но переборщил и упал прям на него. В итоге разбил себе лоб, хорошо что ещё защивать не надо было. После этого случая я этого больше не делаю. Может быть мне просто не повезло.

----------


## Любаня.39

Всем привет! Меня зовут Любаня! Я Однажды проводила юбилей, так в ресторане "Домик в деревне"( Калининград) есть такой торт и у нас от туда появлялась девушка с восточным танцем. Торт везли на маленькой тележке, а сзади была дверца. Есть фото напечатанное, но нужно сканировать, что бы показать.Гостям очень понравилось!

----------


## Любаня.39

Вот, что значит "чайник" фото загрузила, а оно не появляется? обидно хоть плачь....

----------


## Леночка Фролова

У меня на юбилее тоже был фальш-торт, его изготовили сами заказчики. Сделали его из алюминиево профиля, за счет этого он получился довольно легкий и обтянули тканью. Всего 3 яруса. У нас туда молодой человек свободно уместился. Хотела выставить фото, к сожалению никак не получается. Я тоже видимо "чайник".

----------

